# USB gaming headset doesn't work

## cogeiguen

Hi everyone, this is my first post, so i'm obiously a newbie at Gentoo. I'm trying to put at work my gaming headset Ozone Strato 5.1.

The thing is that when I start KDE the tipical sound at the startup sounds on my headset (I had it in the fist position on System Settings --> Multimedia --> Phonon), and when I test it sounds well, even the sorrounding effect, but when I try to use it with Amarok I get an error message saying that the device doesn't work, and the sound pass to the speakers. Also when I see videos from the Internet, the sound goes to the speakers.

I have already looked in the alsamixer for mutes but everything seems normal. 

Can anyone help me? 

Thanks!

----------

## West201

I have the exact same issue with my USB headset. 

I just tried this tutorial, I didn't work on me, but it seems others were lucky.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-719273.html

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Team,

ALSA sends sounds to the defualt device, which is the one that 

```
alsamixer -c 0
```

shows you the controls for.

You set your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf to set your defualt device, if all of your kernel drivers are configured as <M>

However, this is still not good enough as you don't want to use the defualt device all the time and you certainly don't want to keep changing it.

How it gets a bit tricky.  Most applictions have an option to set the device that they should use. You need to find it and set it in every application you do not want to use the default sound device.

----------

## West201

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Team,
> 
> ALSA sends sounds to the defualt device, which is the one that 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It worked like a charm   :Smile:  .. Thanks Again !

----------

